# What is public transit like in Dubai?



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

I really hope that Dubai is developing good public transportation considering the rate at which it is growing at...

Can anyone fill me in?


----------



## Samovar (Sep 4, 2005)

They have plans for developing a light rail system, the thread is here. But they're very late in implementing the project, and I doubt it would be adequate for the future and even current needs of the city. It is planned to integrate the metro with several of the major projects coming up in Dubai, such as the Palm Islands, and Dubai Mall.

You can find more info about the transport system in the thread on Roads and Traffic. They're continuosly introducing new roads and flyovers to handle increasing traffic.

Dubai currently has a fairly good public bus service at cheap prices. They are planning to make most bus stations in the city air conditioned, to encourage more people to use them. Most people using buses at the moment are low-income workers. Others use taxis, which appears to be the only type of public transport available.

Dubai does have a lot of ambitious plans to develop public transport, but in my subjective opinion, it's too little too late. You'd be better off dropping into the local Avis.


----------



## Phenomenal Fullerton (Aug 22, 2005)

In a word, crap.

If you want to get around Dubai, you absolutely, categorically, need a car.

Options are; hire a car, or take a taxi. 

Be warned if you drive a car. The locals have no regard for public safety and drive 4WD's at break-neck speed. When they crash, it invariably involves a fatality.

As for cabs, they're cheap, but that's only if you know the way. Don't expect them to know where to go, unless it's a recognisable landmark or hotel. If they don't know the way, you end up paying more - sometimes they'll endeavour to go the right way to get there, sometimes they'll drive you round the houses.

Take your chances!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

Phenomenal Fullerton said:


> Be warned if you drive a car. The locals have no regard for public safety and drive 4WD's at break-neck speed. When they crash, it invariably involves a fatality.
> 
> As for cabs, they're cheap, but that's only if you know the way. Don't expect them to know where to go, unless it's a recognisable landmark or hotel. If they don't know the way, you end up paying more - sometimes they'll endeavour to go the right way to get there, sometimes they'll drive you round the houses.


it is not thaaat bad to drive in dubai imo.

you need a car that's right but 
cabs are cheap, and not only if you know the way if you go to any major place the drivers now where to go and 70km will cost you 20 bucks.
my experiences with cabs were pretty ok.

btw who are you? i have never seen you in this forum.


samovar summed it up perfect.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Dubai is one of the worst places to drive in the world, accidents are so common everyday it makes headlines when there isn't one. As for taxis do you mean 70km for 20 dollars or dirhams?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

euros. 
accidents are common everywhere, didn't experience it that bad. but of course you should know better


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

the public bus system is very extensive and cheap. its an excellent service but the only problem is waiting for the buses in the heat. in other countries, you can wait for a bus with no problem. in dubai, during the summer months, by the time the bus arrives (5-15 minutes), you are soaked with sweat.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

well they are building two-floor AC bus stations for that reason


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

dubai is also gonna have world's first air conditioned bus stops


----------



## Samovar (Sep 4, 2005)

Still, people are going to sweat when walking from a bus stop to another place. Perhaps they should come up with air conditioned tunnels for pedestrians all over the city.


----------



## Phenomenal Fullerton (Aug 22, 2005)

dubaiflo said:


> it is not thaaat bad to drive in dubai imo.
> 
> you need a car that's right but
> cabs are cheap, and not only if you know the way if you go to any major place the drivers now where to go and 70km will cost you 20 bucks.
> ...


I'm P.F. of course.

I guess everyone has their own take on these things of course, and that was my experience of drivers in Dubai over the years that I was there. 

I know traffic is worse these days, so speeding in the city may not be so bad. 

But I'll never forget seeing the aftermath of horrific accidents involving 4WD's on the SZR from my office window, and the bodies covered in sheets after being hit trying to cross it. I know there are pedestrian bridges to stop this there now, but accidents do still happen.

And I'm sure on SZR further out of town towards Adu Dhabi and on the road to Hatta etc., they still drive the same... ie.. thunder down upon you in their 4WD's on the outside lane whilst you're legitimatley overtaking other traffic, tailgating you and flashing lights to get out of their way. Exactly that happened to a friend of mine, and ultimately their car flipped and skidded on it's roof. Luckily, they lived to tell the tale but their car didn't. 

So IMHO, on that experience, you can't really say it's not that bad!!


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

On the stretch of SZR that runs to Abu Dhabi the official limit is 160km/hr. Madness, as if people can still drive in a civilised manor at 120km. On a separate note, Dubai Metro Taxi seems to have doubled its meter rate!!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

cabs became more expensive, right. but that was announced some time ago.


phenomenal fullerton if you try to cross SZR ... ehm.. it is your own fault if a car gets you. sorry.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

yeah, that's funny
nobody goes 160 although it is allowed
maybe they should put signs there


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

The things is , cars , especially heavy stable german ones , seem to be going 80 when infact your going 160 !!! so its the manufacturers fault


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ I hear you :lol:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

.. and he knows where you live


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ I ment: I *AGREE* with him.


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

Dubai_Boy said:


> The things is , cars , especially heavy stable german ones , seem to be going 80 when infact your going 160 !!! so its the manufacturers fault


Maybe it's our fault because Germans are sensitive people and they manufacture cars that suits them :jk:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

^ i hear you :lol:


----------

